# Ground seats?



## Bowhunter77 (Jul 18, 2019)

Has anyone tried one of these? Or can you think of pros and cons? It weight 3 pounds , thought about getting one for my mountain bear sits with bow and crossbow.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 18, 2019)

That’s what I hunted off of last year. It’s extremely quiet and comfortable. I added a foam thermal piece to mine when it cooled off last year. They will hold a big boy too. My buddy used mine once and then bought him one. You could probably flip it around and use it as a pack frame with a little bit of redneck ingenuity.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 18, 2019)

That looks interesting. I'm gonna give it a go this fall using a handgun and that setup looks like I could use my shooting stix with ease.


----------



## twincedargap (Jul 18, 2019)

another idea - A hammock sling type seat is very light, no noise, and can pivot ez.  Here's a site to see some pics and design, but I think you find on amazon for less

https://www.fanaticoutdoors.com/product/hammock-seat/


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 18, 2019)

I've tried a few different types and had one recommended by a Buddy who hunts a lot in northern Wisconsin. I bought one, the Millennium M300, and have been VERY satisfied with it's portability and comfort. I found no issues at all sitting for 3, 4,or 5 hrs at a shot. 

Weight is listed at 4 pounds.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 18, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> another idea - A hammock sling type seat is very light, no noise, and can pivot ez.  Here's a site to see some pics and design, but I think you find on amazon for less
> 
> https://www.fanaticoutdoors.com/product/hammock-seat/


I love mine.Only issue I have is it makes some noise in really cold weather.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 18, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> I've tried a few different types and had one recommended by a Buddy who hunts a lot in northern Wisconsin. I bought one, the Millennium M300, and have been VERY satisfied with it's portability and comfort. I found no issues at all siting for 3, 4,or 5 hrs at a shot.
> 
> Weight is listed at 4 pounds.


I have a friend that uses this seat. We really do like it. Buying me one this year.


----------



## twincedargap (Jul 18, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I love mine.Only issue I have is it makes some noise in really cold weather.


That brings up another good point, I can wrap myself in the sling seat in cold winds and it keeps me cozy.  Btw I hadn’t noticed any noise in the cold but probably cause my teeth chatter too loud.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 18, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> That brings up another good point, I can wrap myself in the sling seat in cold winds and it keeps me cozy.  Btw I hadn’t noticed any noise in the cold but probably cause my teeth chatter too loud.


It makes noise when I am installing it in 25 degrees to 0 degrees in Missouri.I will stay in the truck below that.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 18, 2019)

I've killed truck loads of mountain bears and bucks from my Millennium.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> another idea - A hammock sling type seat is very light, no noise, and can pivot ez.  Here's a site to see some pics and design, but I think you find on amazon for less
> 
> https://www.fanaticoutdoors.com/product/hammock-seat/



I have a hammock style sling similar to this.   My only complaint is that it puts pressure on the inner thighs after a while.   Need to stand to get the blood flowing again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm currently looking for a good ground set up. Good info in here, thanks guys!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 18, 2019)

Hammock seat! Only trick is to not fall asleep


----------



## jbogg (Jul 18, 2019)

I’m amazed the Bushman Hammock chair from Arrowhead Equipment hasn’t caught on.  I have used one for three years and it is way more comfortable than my Millenium or Dead Ringer.  It weighs less than 1lb and as long as you have two trees you are good to go.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 18, 2019)

I've gotta a pretty handy DIY one if anybody is interested.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 18, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I've gotta a pretty handy DIY one if anybody is interested.


I'm interested for sure!


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 18, 2019)

To the OP, that seat you posted looks fine, but my daughter and I have used the Dead Ringer Hammock Seat for the past 2-3 yr. They weigh a pound, and fit compactly in a sleeve that I can clip on my belt or very easily slide in my backpack. She and I have killed all sorts of things in ours from bears, hogs, gobblers, big bucks, to Cheetos, donuts, slim Jim’s and lots of time. They’re pretty comfy also and about $30~ on Amazon.


----------



## brownitisdown (Jul 18, 2019)

Tree hammock seat here Love  it got my bear and at less 5 deer less year in many different state


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 19, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> To the OP, that seat you posted looks fine, but my daughter and I have used the Dead Ringer Hammock Seat for the past 2-3 yr. They weigh a pound, and fit compactly in a sleeve that I can clip on my belt or very easily slide in my backpack. She and I have killed all sorts of things in ours from bears, hogs, gobblers, big bucks, to Cheetos, donuts, slim Jim’s and lots of time. They’re pretty comfy also and about $30~ on Amazon.


Id be forever grateful if you could turn me on to some good places to hunt cheetos and donuts


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 19, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> Id be forever grateful if you could turn me on to some good places to hunt cheetos and donuts



We didn’t hunt them, just killed them. ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 19, 2019)

ScarFoot said:


> I'm interested for sure!


Here ya go bud. Keep in mind I ain't no kin to Francis Ford Copella . The good thing about this design is you can back up against any tree and the leg will work . A lot of stools the rocks or above ground roots get in the way.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 19, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Here ya go bud. Keep in mind I ain't no kin to Francis Ford Copella . The good thing about this design is you can back up against any tree and the leg will work . A lot of stools the rocks or above ground roots get in the way.


That's an interesting design I'd like to try to make one with I'd like to try to make one with lighter material the 10"*16" size will fit between the frame and pack of a milsurp Alice pack which is all I've ever used, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 19, 2019)

You may be able to use one of the old radio shelves that go on a Alice frame. You can make the seat smaller, I kinda need a bigger one cause my size. It's pretty light, I tried other materials but it would be a matter of oz's.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 19, 2019)

I use the m300 and the dead ringer. Dead ringer all the way for those long packs.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 19, 2019)

That's a well thought out design Hillbilly! That ain't too shabby man!!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks bud !


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 19, 2019)

I absolutely love my dead ringer hammock seat. I have no experience with the millennium tree seat, but if Whitetailfreak says it is good, it probably is good. If he is ever selling his used millennium seat, I am going to be the first to make an offer. Untold amounts of good juju on that thing!!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 19, 2019)

I've hunted out of the hammock seat for years now. I'm thinking about the millennium after sitting in my lock on all day. Extremely comfortable.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 20, 2019)

I use the hammock seat. Good friend of mine bought a millinium seat. I sat in it. Hands down the millinium is more comfortable. But my hammock seat is lighter. So for now I'm stickin' to the hammock seat. Both are good. Just depends on what yer preference is.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Here ya go bud. Keep in mind I ain't no kin to Francis Ford Copella . The good thing about this design is you can back up against any tree and the leg will work . A lot of stools the rocks or above ground roots get in the way.



Be tough on those who take a nap occasionally.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 21, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> another idea - A hammock sling type seat is very light, no noise, and can pivot ez.  Here's a site to see some pics and design, but I think you find on amazon for less
> 
> https://www.fanaticoutdoors.com/product/hammock-seat/


I also use a hammock seat. Not that think it's better than any others posted here, but because it's extremely light and compact. I got a bear last year from mine. It's good for naps too...


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, a couple on here that I like, especially the home made one. Nothing like DIY! I think I’m down to the hammock seat and the x stand. Sitting for as long as you can willlead to more success in my opinion than any other piece of equipment.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 22, 2019)

I've used both the hammock seat and millennium  seat for years.  Only complaint on the hammock is as a bigger guy on really  long sits it seems to  cut off circulation in my legs. Other than that it's great. Very light compact,  and wonderful for short sits if you're moving a lot.  The millennium being on a frame is bulkier,  but  still very light and easy to carry.  On longer sits there is nothing more comfortable.  No noise,  wide seat,  in cold weather add a seat pad and you can sit for hours.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 22, 2019)

I almost went with a hammock seat but 2 things held me back.
1. Looks like it would be harder for a big guy with a stiff back to get up out of.
2. It looks like it would keep your profile out away from the tree and make a guy stick out like a sore thumb camo/ cover wise.

I hadn't thought abought the circulation thing, good point.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 22, 2019)

My Millennium slides right over my Badlands Pack for easy packing. These things only way a few pounds, but I did replace the original backpack straps on mine.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 22, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I almost went with a hammock seat but 2 things held me back.
> 1. Looks like it would be harder for a big guy with a stiff back to get up out of.
> 2. It looks like it would keep your profile out away from the tree and make a guy stick out like a sore thumb camo/ cover wise.
> 
> I hadn't thought abought the circulation thing, good point.



1: not so much,  you can adjust how high you set it (within reason) so getting up isn't too bad.  I have back/ knee issues as well. 

2: they both sit out about the same.  I've been busted the same with either seat.  Just gotta set up with a little cover.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 22, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I almost went with a hammock seat but 2 things held me back.
> 1. Looks like it would be harder for a big guy with a stiff back to get up out of.
> 2. It looks like it would keep your profile out away from the tree and make a guy stick out like a sore thumb camo/ cover wise.
> 
> I hadn't thought abought the circulation thing, good point.



So the Bushman Hammock chair shown in the pic in my post and the Dead Ringer Hammock Seat are two very different seats. The Bushman chair in the photo does not cut off circulation.  I agree that the guy in the pic is sitting way out from the tree and fairly exposed.  The further apart the trees are the more reclined you will be.  Therefore, I try to find trees 5 - 6’ apart so I can sit more upright, and will sit low to the ground so I can prop my gun on my knee.  To stand I just grab the strap in front of me that is tied to the front tree and pull myself up.  I do carry my Millenium when I know I may not have a lot of good tree options, but as far as all day comfort the Bushman Chair is in a league of its own.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 22, 2019)

The Millennium is also helpful in holding up your rifle for the celebratory pic after being comfortable enough to sit all day waiting on a big boar bear that was still active in mid December.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 22, 2019)

If the hammock seat is cuttin off leg circulation try lowering it to the ground some, works for me but it does make it harder to stand up.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 22, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> The Millennium is also helpful in holding up your rifle for the celebratory pic after being comfortable enough to sit all day waiting on a big boar bear that was still active in mid December.
> 
> View attachment 977020



Now your just showing off.?.  Seriously, I remember when you originally posted that pic. That is a beautiful bear!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 22, 2019)

So much good info and real experience in these threads. Anyone else interested in a thread for mountain hunting gear? From ground seats, tree harnesses, packs, it seems to be a niche and also a minority group among all the other hunting gear out there.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 22, 2019)

On a different note, let’s not forget that today’s climbers are very light, and if done properly, can dub as a backpack frame. On this particular backpacking trip, my brother, cousin, and I packed in about 6 miles and hunted the southern Nantahala Wilderness in Towns County. Already well familiar with the gap I intended to hunt, I knew a stand would give me the view I’d prefer at a touch over 4100 ft.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 25, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I’m amazed the Bushman Hammock chair from Arrowhead Equipment hasn’t caught on.  I have used one for three years and it is way more comfortable than my Millenium or Dead Ringer.  It weighs less than 1lb and as long as you have two trees you are good to go.
> View attachment 976608


I ordered one, just git it in mail today I like it better than the dead ringer version thanks for the reccomendation.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

ScarFoot said:


> I ordered one, just git it in mail today I like it better than the dead ringer version thanks for the reccomendation.



What color did you get?   I didn't see a camo pattern on the website.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 26, 2019)

ScarFoot said:


> I ordered one, just git it in mail today I like it better than the dead ringer version thanks for the reccomendation.



 I hope you like it as much as I do. For hunting I have found that a couple of trees around 5 to 6 feet apart work best,  so that you end up sitting upright enough to shoot. The strap that goes to the tree at my back is hung as high as I can reach, but the strap height on the tree to the front is not as critical. The straps are adjustable, so once I have it wrapped around the tree I adjust them so that my back side ends up only 4” - 5” Off the ground.   Finally, I bring a small inflatable pillow I found on camofire.com for 10 bucks. I use it as a head rest so that my head is more upright. 

It’s not as complicated as I’m making it sound. After a couple of sits you’ll get it dialed in like you like it,  and there is nothing more comfortable or lightweight.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What color did you get?   I didn't see a camo pattern on the website.



 I do not think they have offered camo for a few years. I Purchased the olive green and it blends in perfectly in the mountains with the white pines,  Holly trees and mountain laurel which are all green year-round.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 26, 2019)

Those bushman seats look good,  but  I almost double the recommended weight restrictions,  so...........


----------



## jbogg (Jul 26, 2019)

Etoncathunter said:


> Those bushman seats look good,  but  I almost double the recommended weight restrictions,  so...........



If you reach out to Paul the owner  on his website he could probably custom make one for you for not much more than regular price. That is one of the advantages to dealing with a small cottage vendor, they can often customize stuff for you.   I ordered a top quilt from him a few years ago for my backpacking hammock and he made it 4 inches wider for me for like $15 extra.   In the hammock world they make double layer hammocks  for larger folks so I’m sure it could be done with the bushman chair as well.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 26, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I hope you like it as much as I do. For hunting I have found that a couple of trees around 5 to 6 feet apart work best,  so that you end up sitting upright enough to shoot. The strap that goes to the tree at my back is hung as high as I can reach, but the strap height on the tree to the front is not as critical. The straps are adjustable, so once I have it wrapped around the tree I adjust them so that my back side ends up only 4” - 5” Off the ground.   Finally, I bring a small inflatable pillow I found on camofire.com for 10 bucks. I use it as a head rest so that my head is more upright.
> 
> It’s not as complicated as I’m making it sound. After a couple of sits you’ll get it dialed in like you like it,  and there is nothing more comfortable or lightweight.


I think the bears would find me napping...


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 27, 2019)

jbogg said:


> If you reach out to Paul the owner  on his website he could probably custom make one for you for not much more than regular price. That is one of the advantages to dealing with a small cottage vendor, they can often customize stuff for you.   I ordered a top quilt from him a few years ago for my backpacking hammock and he made it 4 inches wider for me for like $15 extra.   In the hammock world they make double layer hammocks  for larger folks so I’m sure it could be done with the bushman chair as well.


That I'll have to try.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 27, 2019)

I made one like that out of a tennis court net. It's laying round here some where's .


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 12, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> Id be forever grateful if you could turn me on to some good places to hunt cheetos and donuts


Kroger, Ingles, Publix,Food Lion, Walmart.
  That list should give you plenty of opportunities.


----------



## Ghost G (Aug 28, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I've gotta a pretty handy DIY one if anybody is interested.



I'm interested!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 28, 2019)

Ghost G said:


> I'm interested!


Post # 21


----------



## Ghost G (Aug 28, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Post # 21



Got it, thanks!  Nice job, I'm impressed.


----------

